# This morning on Team BluePrints



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good job guys! When Bryan asked me if I wanted to go I told him he was nuts with that forecast and not no but hell no! Blue marlin by 7 am and back for lunch at noon at oar house doesn't get much better! Congrats Matt on your first Blue!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet. I cant believe your guys went out there. It was obviously worth it.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1!! on fish and boat!! nice


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Super cool!:notworthy: You win the best video of the month award! 

Totally jealous!!

Robert


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty work. Nice fish.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Great video, its exciting catching first blue.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great fish and video. Congrats


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice job....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice fish and video congrats Matt,good fish Brian,Brett's wearing gloves this time!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Job!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Matt!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, love the underwater footage where she's trying like hell to throw that hook!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What did you have the camera mounted on?


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Agreed with all - great vid, great fish. Very jealous!


----------

